# Urban Decay Holiday 2012



## Copperhead (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-holiday-2012-launches


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks!! Not interested in anything put the pencil set!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 26, 2012)

If I hadn't just bought most of the eyeshadows in these palettes, I would definitely look into these. One less holiday collection to lem after. #relief


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just noticed T didn't show the entire collection there.

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/urban-decay-holiday-2012-pics-and-swatches/

  	There are also two Build Your Own Palettes being released, with 4 slots apparently 

  	I really love the Build Your Own Palette in Melt, and will probably get the Pencil Set as well


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 26, 2012)

And this is the part where I express my wish that UD would just make Whiskey permanent already. *nods*


----------



## califabulous (Aug 26, 2012)

I was in sephora a couple of weeks ago swatchin UD 24/7 pencils and narrowed down my selections to the four perm shades in this collection! I can't believe all the colors I wanted are included!! AND i love the four exclusive shades!  Definitely getting the pencil set. I think I want another UD palette so I will probably get at least one-maybe fun???


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 26, 2012)

The pencil set actually has pencils in it that I don't own. That's what I usually look forward to with the UD holiday releases.


----------



## sherm (Aug 27, 2012)

I plan to pick up the pencil set because my three favorites - Rockstar, Perversion, and Stash - are all in it and I need to replace them soon anyway! I like the five others too so that's a no-brainer. I'm unimpressed by the palettes so I'll pass on those.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 27, 2012)

Glad to see Hustle in pencil form!


----------



## honybr (Aug 28, 2012)

I just sent the pencil set link to my husband requesting it for my birthday.  Lol.  You really can't beat that price for full size pencils.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Aug 28, 2012)

Just ordered the pencil set. I'm excited to get it. The only one I already have was perversion, and I haven't opened it yet. Looking forward to the other colors though.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 2, 2012)

My Ocho Loco pencil set just arrived the other day! I knew I had to get it because I use Rockstar and Perversion all the time, plus the other colors looked fabulous. I bought the 15th anniversary pencil set too, and have tons of travel size pencils so my UD liner collection is massive already but I could not resist. :x I have to say, I think Mushroom is my new favorite liner. It is gorgeoussssss.


----------



## Thia Winter (Sep 7, 2012)

I was debating on purchasing from UD again after China, but decided this week to go on ahead and do so.  I will be ordering very soon and getting the Ocho Loco set and one of the 4 pan diy palettes but the other three aren't calling my name.  I have the majority of the shadows and two of the three glosses, so I'll pass on those.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 8, 2012)

Thia Winter said:


> I was debating on purchasing from UD again after China, but decided this week to go on ahead and do so.  I will be ordering very soon and getting the Ocho Loco set and one of the 4 pan diy palettes but the other three aren't calling my name.  I have the majority of the shadows and two of the three glosses, so I'll pass on those.


  	UD has decided to NOT sell in China because they want to stay true to their original animal testing policy. So feel free to continue to purchase from UD without any debate.


----------



## Thia Winter (Sep 9, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> UD has decided to NOT sell in China because they want to stay true to their original animal testing policy. So feel free to continue to purchase from UD without any debate.


  	Thanks Dilligaf, I know that, but I was so upset that they even considered it that I considered never buying from them again.


----------



## commandolando (Sep 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if this will be available @ Sephora? or is this UD/Ulta only!?


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Sep 12, 2012)

It'll be at Sephora and other retail stores. I think it's on the site now.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 12, 2012)

Swatches http://imgur.com/a/OZpnm#vZLXt

  	Available at Macy's now!


----------



## califabulous (Sep 12, 2012)

i ordered it from sephora.com last night.  I was going to wait until closer to the holiday but seeing how this is limited edition I figured I better order before it sold out.  Can't wait. It will be here on monday.  I need to remember to only order from sephora monday or tuesday so i can get it in the same week!


----------



## Misskia27 (Sep 13, 2012)

Uggghh..just when I say I'm done buying for awhile


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 13, 2012)

Did any of you get an invite through email to participate in the latest UD survey?  I was so thrilled to receive it!  And I got it the day after I sent them an email asking them to further fine tune their darker Naked Skin Foundation shades.


----------



## Liz2012 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-vice-eyeshadow-palette-for-holiday-2012


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 13, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Swatches http://imgur.com/a/OZpnm#vZLXt
> 
> Available at Macy's now!


  	Here are even more swatches.

  	Ha I forgot the link LOL http://cosmeticcompulsion.wordpress.com/2012/09/12/urban-decay-vice-palette-swatches/


----------



## rockin (Sep 15, 2012)

I am sooooo tempted by the Vice palette.  I hope we get it here in the UK.  I also want the eye pencil set


----------



## HoneyMilk (Sep 15, 2012)

I ordered the vice palette ($10 off & free ship) and the ocho loco set (10% off & free ship) and now I swear I'm on a UD no buy. I justifies the vice palette by saying it is alllll new colors. $60 for 15 shades at UD or $40 for a Mac quad.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Swatches http://imgur.com/a/OZpnm#vZLXt
> 
> Available at Macy's now!


  	     that blue shadow!!!


----------



## califabulous (Sep 15, 2012)

Although the palettes are gorgeous I am finding that I am drawn to the single shadows.  I am trying not to totally dupe what I already have from mac and nars.  So far i really like evidence, loaded and haight.  UD site has the "vintage" shadows on sale for $6 but I swatched the new versions and they are so silky and pigmented.  I don't even know what the old ones are like but I am totally sucked in by the "newness".  Macy's is having this pre-sale (might be over now for all I know) of the 4 shadow palette along with mascara, lit shadow pencil and dual end zero/whiskey pencil for $72.  Great deal but it's got me thinking about just getting the smoked palette and and extra shadow in haight for the same price, more or less.  If I were a true make up junkie, i wouldn't be thinking this hard...i'd just be buying like mad woman!


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 15, 2012)

It's available on urban decay.com right now!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2012)

how come i cant see it at macys or sephora??? do you guys think it will be available at beauty.com in sept??


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> how come i cant see it at macys or sephora??? do you guys think it will be available at beauty.com in sept??


  	Macy's stores and urban decay's site right now only. The end of the month should be available everywhere else.


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 15, 2012)

Temptalia listed September 27 for Sephora launch, not sure about the Ulta launch. You can go on the UD website and look up store locator, and see if the Macy's in your area carries the brand (unfortunately for me, they don't). I just ordered it online because I had a $5 off code from Urban Decay that came with my order I placed for some sale items a couple weeks ago.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 15, 2012)

yea I saw it at macy's last week.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> Temptalia listed September 27 for Sephora launch, not sure about the Ulta launch. You can go on the UD website and look up store locator, and see if the Macy's in your area carries the brand (unfortunately for me, they don't). I just ordered it online because I had a $5 off code from Urban Decay that came with my order I placed for some sale items a couple weeks ago.


  	     thanks for the info.  i'll wait for sephora or beauty.com. i have a 10$off40 coupon and if they dont accept that, ill get points from sephora.


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the $10 off code for beauty.com, too. I might just buy more Zpalettes, though. hmmm. Still deciding!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> I have the $10 off code for beauty.com, too. I might just buy more Zpalettes, though. hmmm. Still deciding!


  	      i was gonna get some liptars but ill wait to see is they get the vice palette. i love their shipping, like 1 day for things to get to me and for free


----------



## OhSoJaded (Sep 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i was gonna get some liptars but ill wait to see is they get the vice palette. i love their shipping, like 1 day for things to get to me and for free


 I think I might wait to see if they get it as well. I usually buy via Sephora or Ulta but I've already qualified for VIB/Platinum membership for next year. Plus, I never realized that Beauty.com was on ebates until today. If I can buy using the $10 off, I'll bite. Plus, I can't say no to 6% cashback!


----------



## Thia Winter (Sep 15, 2012)

I just ordered both the Vice Palette and the Ocho Loco set.  Can't wait to get them!  Merry Early Christmas to me!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 15, 2012)

Have you heard of the Naked basics palette ? It will be available in France so far I know.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, I've seen a picture of it elsewhere. The only thing I know is it is the all-matte palette UD were rumoured to be releasing earlier this year.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2012)

an all mattes palette would be awesome!! i googled it and found this....


----------



## MissTT (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting the palette pic. unfortunately it looks like it would be ashy on my skin.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for posting the palette pic. unfortunately it looks like it would be ashy on my skin.


  	your welcome and im sorry to hear that. have you tried using a good base??


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2012)

here's more info on the palette. http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/08/urban-decay-naked-basics-build-your-own-palettes-for-spring-2013-sneak-peek.html it says that it will cost $27 release spring 13 and be limited edition.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> your welcome and im sorry to hear that. have you tried using a good base??


  	No I haven't. This is the first I've heard of this mini-Naked palette. The first 3 colors just look really white/pale and then the next two would also be tough to show up. Putting brown e/s on brown skin can be challenging - at least for me. I love the idea of an all matte palette though.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2012)

MissTT said:


> No I haven't. This is the first I've heard of this mini-Naked palette. The first 3 colors just look really white/pale and then the next two would also be tough to show up. Putting brown e/s on brown skin can be challenging - at least for me. I love the idea of an all matte palette though.


  	     i agree. the first 3 colors look too similar and pale. i wish it was a palette like the other naked ones with more colors.


----------



## Thia Winter (Sep 17, 2012)

My Vice Palette and Ocho Loco set are on the way!!! WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## HoneyMilk (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm an airhead, I meant that you get 20 shades for $60.

  	My Ocho Loco set has shipped and The Vice palette. UD makes my favorite eyeliners so that set was a no brainer. I do like their eyeshadows but some are SO SOFT and almost mushy (Baked, Half Baked) that can make an quick application turn into a messy nightmare lol

  	I am annoyed the $9 shadows are clearance at $6 now. I could've purchased almost 3 more for the price I paid a few weeks ago. Oh well.


----------



## HoneyMilk (Sep 18, 2012)

kimibos said:


> an all mattes palette would be awesome!! i googled it and found this....


  	It looks all matte to me... unfortunately, I need another Naked Palette like I need another hole in my head.


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 18, 2012)

I totally stocked up on the vintage shadows when I saw them for $6! I got 17 of them lol. I had to do an inventory though and make sure I wasn't getting duplicate shades. i own wayy too many UD palettes and singles. My weakness!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 18, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> I totally stocked up on the vintage shadows when I saw them for $6! I got 17 of them lol. I had to do an inventory though and make sure I wasn't getting duplicate shades. i own wayy too many UD palettes and singles. My weakness!


  	i have seen your stash pictures, and i think that you can write URBAN DECAY QUEEN in your signature.


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 18, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i have seen your stash pictures, and i think that you can write URBAN DECAY QUEEN in your signature.


   Hahaha! I should definitely do that! Urban Decay was my first favorite high-end MU brand! Then I fell in love with MAC and my stash has never been moderately-sized since!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 19, 2012)

They need to bring the Baked set back.


----------



## Thia Winter (Sep 20, 2012)

OMG!  The vice palette and the Ocho Loco set are INCREDIBLE!  So glad I ordered!


----------



## lilygreen22 (Sep 20, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> I totally stocked up on the vintage shadows when I saw them for $6! I got 17 of them lol. I had to do an inventory though and make sure I wasn't getting duplicate shades. i own wayy too many UD palettes and singles. My weakness!


  	would you mind sharing which e/s you bought that weren't dupes of paletters you had? I have a bunch of palettes (AiW BoS, BoS IV, 15th anniversary palette, half-baked) and it sounds like you have more palettes so it would be great ot hear recs for the vintage e/s sale!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I will be all over this Vice Palette. I love UDs sleeker palettes. I don't own a single Book of Shadows because of the size and bulk. I mainly use palettes to travel and this would be right up my alley


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 22, 2012)

lilygreen22 said:


> would you mind sharing which e/s you bought that weren't dupes of paletters you had? I have a bunch of palettes (AiW BoS, BoS IV, 15th anniversary palette, half-baked) and it sounds like you have more palettes so it would be great ot hear recs for the vintage e/s sale!


  	I own the following palettes:
  	Naked
  	Naked 2
  	Alice in Wonderland
  	Book of Shadows II
  	Book of Shadows III
  	Book of Shadows IV
  	15th Anniversary
  	Summer of Love
  	Feminine, Dangerous and Fun (old style)
  	Vice Palette
  	Vegan 
  	Ammo
  	Preen
  	Black

  	These are the single eyeshadows I own, the ones in bold are the ones I do not have duplicates of in palettes. It does not mean that they haven't appeared in a palette, though! (For instance, I don't own Romp in a palette, but it was seen in the Midnight Emergency kit). 

*ABC Gum*
*Acid Rain*
  	Aquarius
*Asphyxia*
*Blaze*
*Blunt *
*Cherry*
*Chronic *
*Cult*
*Dashiki*
  	Ecstasy
*El Dorado*
*Electric*
*Exhaust*
*Flipside*
*Freelove*
*Gash*
*Goddess*
*Green Goddess*
*Hot Pants*
*Jones*
*Kiddie Pool*
*Kiss*
*Last Call*
*Lounge*
*Mary Jane*
  	Minx 
  	Midnight Cowgirl
*Narcotic*
*Piccadilly*
*Purple Haze*
*Revolver*
*Roach*
*Romp*
*Rust*
*S&M*
*Secret Service*
  	Sellout 
  	Shattered
  	Skimp 
*Stalker*
*Strip*
  	SWF 
  	Urb 
*Vapor*
  	Woodstock
  	X

  	I know a portion of those eyeshadows are long-since discontinued and are hard to find (i.e. Gash, Piccadilly, Green Goddess, Jones, and maybe some others).


----------



## lilygreen22 (Sep 23, 2012)

duckrodeo -- this is AMAZING! perfectly helpful -- thanks SO much!


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 23, 2012)

lilygreen22 said:


> duckrodeo -- this is AMAZING! perfectly helpful -- thanks SO much!


   You're welcome! I'm glad I could help  eBay is also a pretty good resource to get some of those discontinued shades! But you can't beat $6 for the ones that are still available on Sephora and UD's websites!


----------



## califabulous (Sep 23, 2012)

Are the new formula shadows really that much better than the vintage?  I almost bought the 4-pan palette tonight but decided to sleep on it.  $6 is a steal, no?


----------



## Thia Winter (Sep 26, 2012)

califabulous said:


> Are the new formula shadows really that much better than the vintage?  I almost bought the 4-pan palette tonight but decided to sleep on it.  $6 is a steal, no?


  	$6 is a steal.  I actually do like the new formula better, though I think the price on the vintage is worth it too.  I just splurged on some myself.


----------



## Leeny (Sep 26, 2012)

Just a heads up to any Toronto area Specktra people, the Sephora at the Eaton Centre has these in stock.    There were maybe 2 or 3 left after I grabbed one for myself.  I didn't expect the palette packaging to be this nice, it's so different from the huge cardboard things that UD used to put out.  Can't wait to play around with this, yay!


----------



## HoneyMilk (Sep 27, 2012)

califabulous said:


> Are the new formula shadows really that much better than the vintage?  I almost bought the 4-pan palette tonight but decided to sleep on it.  $6 is a steal, no?


  	I find that the "glitter" in Vintage shadows have a bit rougher texture and more fall out... I haven't really seen that as much with the newer formula.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 30, 2012)

Picked up the vice palette with $15 off with two giftcards and free shipping...should be here soon!  Plus I got the smoked palette earlier this week...going on an Urban Decay no-buy!!!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

cant wait for this to come out in the UK


----------



## rockin (Oct 2, 2012)

09zahraZahra said:


> cant wait for this to come out in the UK


 
  	It's already on the House Of Fraser website


----------



## Sanooya (Oct 15, 2012)

*I Ordered both The Vice Palette & Ocho Loco Eye Pencils Set from Sephora, already reviewed The Vice Palette; Ocho Loco Review is in Progress =D!*



​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ ​ *Swatches, Without Base/Primer & then Over MAC Painterly*​ ​ *

*​ ​ *From Top*​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ *I Absolutely Fall in Love with those colors from these 2 rows: Junkie.. Maybe I can describe it as Beautiful Shimmer Emerald Green, Occupy which is a Navy-Blue Grey (Ugghh I am really bad in describing -_-) & Unhinked (Ok this is easy.. a shimmery Teal).*​ ​ ​ *

*​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ [FONT=&quot]*I Absolutely Fall in Love with those colors from these 2 rows: Vice.. Beautiful Violet, Echo Beach Lovely Color for Highlighting or to be used on the lid, Anonymous.. I Always Love Matte Cream colors.. perfect for No MakeUp looks & as matte brow bone highlighters*[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]*I didn't try the brush yet. But I think it will be excellent.. as Naked 1 & 2 Brushes!*[/FONT]​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]All Colors Felt soft & buttery, I can see they're easy to Blend. Urban Decay Usually makes Excellent Eyeshdows! You can see, shimmers have good color payoff with & without base, but Mattes pop better when Applied with base, Also the glitter colors (Jagged & Provocateur) had less fallout when applied over Painterly[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]I Absolutely Love This Palette..first the Value is Excellent.. All the eyshadows are New & Exclusive to Vice, but if you buy 20 Eyeshadows Individually from Urban Decay Each @ $18, will cost you $360, & Each Karma brush costs $24-26.. You do the Math![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Besides the Value.. It's a Beautiful & Handy Palette to own, & it contains colors for every look. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]I Rate it 10/10[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]I Bought it Online from Sephora, Palette Cost is $59, I also Paid Sales Tax & Shipping to get it to Me in Bahrain.[/FONT]*

​ *Hope You Liked My Post & The Vice!*​


----------



## Liz2012 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review and swatches Sanooya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And as i already said in the Marilyn thread, again, very nice pictures! I will be getting this palette as a Christmas present and i'm very happy with that, the palette looks GORGEOUS and the value is great indeed


----------



## michelle37 (Oct 15, 2012)

thanks for the review


----------

